# HTML oder CSS von Applet aus verändern



## Stom2006 (14. Jul 2007)

Hallo Forum,

Ich habe mal eine Frage an die Profis. (Ich habe auch versucht zu suchen aber leider wusste ich nicht so genau wonach ich hätte suchen sollen)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das HTML oder CSS in dem ein Javaapplet eingebunden ist vom Applet aus zu steuern bzw. verändern. Also z.b. eine CSS Eingenschaft von sichtbar auf unsichbar zu ändern.

Wenn es geht wäre ich sehr dankbar wenn ihr auch noch ein kleines Beispiel für mich hättet 


Vielen Dank,

Gruß,
Marcus


----------



## Leroy42 (14. Jul 2007)

Wenn, dann geht das nur in Verbindung mit JavaScript.
Da ich mich mit JavaScript allerdings nicht auskenne,
kann ich dir da auch nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## merlin2 (14. Jul 2007)

In einem meiner JavaScript-Bücher gibt es ein Beispiel, in dem ein Java-Applet über JavaScript-Funktionen die Hintergrundfarbe der Seite ändert. Stichwort: LiveConnect.
Allerdings ist das Buch von 1999.


----------



## Stom2006 (14. Jul 2007)

Hallo Merlin2,

Danke für die Info...

1999 ... Wenn es funktioniert wäre mir das glatt egal 


Gruß,
Marcus


----------



## merlin2 (14. Jul 2007)

Das kann ich verstehen, aber ich zweifelte eher daran, dass diese Technologie noch existiert. Nun, laut Wikipedia kann man sie noch immer verwenden.


----------



## stom2006 (14. Jul 2007)

Hallo merlin2,


Der Tipp war gold richtig vielen Dank. Und es geht tatsächlich "noch"??? Sowohl bei mir im IE als auch im FF.

Abei der Demo-Code den ich beim suchen gefunden habe und noch ein wenig verändert:

Ich habe das in eclipse gemacht. Dazu musst ich zusätzlich 

...\jdk1.6.0_02\jre\lib\plugin.jar hinzufügen. Das sind die netscape.javascript Packete drin.


import java.applet.Applet;
import java.lang.*;
import netscape.javascript.JSException;
import netscape.javascript.JSObject;

public class simple_applet extends Applet
{
  JSObject win, doc, form, field;

   public void init()
  {
    // BE CAREFULL : the form must have been define before the applet starts
    //               --> <APPLET> tag must be embeded after the form 
    win = JSObject.getWindow(this);
    doc = (JSObject)win.getMember("document");
    form = (JSObject)doc.getMember("the_form");
    field = (JSObject)form.getMember("the_field");
   }

  public void upper()
  {
   field.setMember("ID", "b");
  }

  public void lower()
  {
    field.setMember("ID", "a");
  }
}


Nun HTML:

<html>
  <head>
    <title>DEMO LiveConnect</title>
	<style type="text/css">

 div {background-color:#efefef;border:1px solid #aaaaaa;}
 input#a
 {
  position:absolute;
  background-color: #18ee43;
  visibility: hidden;
 }
 #b
 {
  position:absolute;
  background-color: #3b09ee;
  visibility: visible;
 }

</style>
  </head>
  <body>
      <h1>A simple example of LiveConnect features</h1>
      <FORM NAME="the_form">
	Enter a text <INPUT ID="a" TYPE=input NAME="the_field">


	  <INPUT TYPE=button VALUE="Upper" onClick=document.simple_applet.upper()>
	  <INPUT TYPE=button VALUE="Lower" onClick=document.simple_applet.lower()>
       <APPLET archive="jaja3.jar" CODE=simple_applet.class NAME="simple_applet" MAYSCRIPT WIDTH=0 HEIGHT=0></APPLET>
    </FORM>
   </body>
</html>


Original gibts hier: http://www-sor.inria.fr/~dedieu/notes/liveconnect/


Danke nochmal...

Gruß,
Marcus


----------

